# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  bondbreaker and crommelin tape

## johnnt

hi folks, 
I purchased the crommelin waterproofing kit and it comes with a decent length reinforcement bandage with built in bondbreaker. Although the bondbreaker is required for all the joints, I am struggling to work out whether the joints still need to be filled with a sealer before applying the tape and if so, if i use Sika 11FC will this stick to the tape as per regular reinforcement bandage without a bond breaker. The instructions with the kit are a little vague on this. 
Also, the bandage is pretty narrow as it's designed to be use in corners but from what i've read you are supposed to reinforce around the puddle flange. I plan to glue the puddle flange down with Sika and smooth around it, will the crommelin bandage be suitable to reinforce or should i buy wider bandage without bondbreaker? 
Thanks 
J

----------


## goldie1

Yes you need to fill the  corner gap before you apply the bandage. If the bandage has the non stick center 
strip Sika 11FC is fine. If the bandage doesn't have the non stick center you use silicon.  
I don't use the bandage on the puddle flange.  Glue it to the waste pipe and then seal it down with 
Sika  (Not silicon as the waterproofing won't stick to it)  Put a weight on it till the Sika is dry.

----------


## johnnt

thanks goldie1, i've got some bandage with bond breaker and some without. I'll use the with bondbraker for all the joints and the non-bondbreaker for reinforcement around the puddle flange. 
J

----------

